# Checkmate!



## Randomnerd (7 Feb 2021)

Anyone play chess online?
I used to be an okay player many years ago. Back at it in lockdown here https://lichess.org/
DM if you’re over there and we can have a game
Any other good chess sites or resources to share, fire away.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Feb 2021)

The link does not work.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

Try
Iichess.org


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Feb 2021)

Sorry. Corrected 🙄


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2021)

Social Chess is also a good app for playing online


----------



## Bazzer (7 Feb 2021)

I took up playing again towards the end of last year on chess.com. Although this was mainly driven by one of my nephews, who has taken up the game to help with his mental health.
Personally I prefer to physically play, and although I am part of my sister's support bubble, the current circumstances do make playing with my nephew, somewhat awkward.
My late Dad was very good player and I still have the Kasparov computer chess set we bought him.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (7 Feb 2021)

Guy 3 doors down from us has 4 sons. They are all British Champions to some degree or other. Nice to talk to, but weird as can be. He used to be in charge of Heinz Baked Bean production!!!


----------



## Johnsop99 (7 Feb 2021)

Chess has really taken off online since lockdown. I help run Bude Chess and we regularly play in local, county & national competitions, both team and individual events, mostly on Lichess. Probably playing more now than when we were playing OTB.


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Feb 2021)

Nice one. Good to hear the game is thriving. Find it relaxing and stimulating, but good for focus. Will never be great. Just don’t have that kind of brain... Like the wired chess champ x Heinz beans Venn diagram. Paints a picture


----------



## Johnsop99 (7 Feb 2021)

Let's just say there are some interesting characters in the chess world!


----------



## Brandane (7 Feb 2021)

My 3 brothers and I, as well as my Dad, are quite keen chess players although not on line. We have all been British Champions at various levels. We play a lot obviously, when we are not working at the local Heinz beans factory. We also cycle a bit, but don't tell that weirdo 3 doors up from us who has a bike too. Nice to talk to, but mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## stephec (7 Feb 2021)

I watched Queen's Gambit on Netflix, does that count? 😄


----------



## matticus (8 Feb 2021)

I played at the lowest level of our university league. There was nearly always beer at the table. I could sometimes beat one of the guys who had a proper "rating" when he played at school. So basically I was keen-but-rubbish.

I do the puzzles in the papers most weeks, but not sure I have the patience to play "properly" now. Always happy to play kids that challenge me though :P


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Feb 2021)

When I was at school and playing, the local chess big wig was Brian Eley, who won the British Championship in 1972. Wondering what became of him, I googled him and he's been wanted for underage sex offences (on boys I guess) since 1997! He's believed to be either in Amsterdam or Thailand. There was something creepy about him.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Anyone play chess online?
> I used to be an okay player many years ago. Back at it in lockdown here https://lichess.org/
> DM if you’re over there and we can have a game
> Any other good chess sites or resources to share, fire away.




That is an excellent site.

Currently got a number of correspondence games on the go. Rarely have time to play anything else against anyone but my wife.

We also play real time games on it whilst sitting on the sofa with our 2 moby's - saves setting up the real thing on the coffee table etc.

We love the analysis function which points out your mistakes and tells you what a Klutz you were. 

My wife is forever on it solving puzzles and playing against the computer.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Feb 2021)

stephec said:


> I watched Queen's Gambit on Netflix, does that count? 😄



I think this more than lockdown has contributed to the 'surge' as mentioned upthread.

A good watch!

Also the Bobby Fisher film Pawn Sacrifice on Netflix is an excellent watch.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Feb 2021)

I was a decent/good player aged 10. Used to win the inter-school comps and won a prize** in the Liverpool Chess Congress 1957.
**think the prize was a badge.
Then I started playing against real players......the sort that sit and think/plan every move........I lost interest at that point.
A mate of mine goes on line and has several games going at the same time. Would drive me nuts.


----------



## Venod (14 Feb 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think this more than lockdown has contributed to the 'surge' as mentioned upthread.
> 
> A good watch!
> 
> Also the Bobby Fisher film Pawn Sacrifice on Netflix is an excellent watch.



We have just watched the whole Breaking Bad series plus the El Camino film, but I think taking up Crystal Meth production might be a step too far.


----------



## Electric_Andy (14 Feb 2021)

I played online with my partner during the first lockdown. I usually beat her. But she's started to get better and I've got worse. I find it fairly easy to make defensive moves and take other pieces but i can't get checkmate for toffee. When i don't have success in something, i usually give up


----------

